# Parnis watch?



## watchcat (Jun 17, 2006)

I found some Parnis watch in ebay.
I'm very interested in their quality and affordable price.

But. I cannot find Parnis watches website.

Anyone know Parnis watch manufacturer's homepage?

I want to contact Parnis watch company head office. not ebay seller(retailer)

thank you.


----------



## balla (Jun 6, 2008)

watchcat said:


> I found some Parnis watch in ebay.
> I'm very interested in their quality and affordable price.
> 
> But. I cannot find Parnis watches website.
> ...


Hello I have five parnis watches now with a sixth on the way and can tell you that there quality is top notch. I am pretty sure Parnis have no website and I am almost 100% sure they are not even a company as far as I can tell watches branded as Parnis are made on request by a manufacturer directly for the sellers who sell them. There appears to be quite a few sellers who all sell a slightly different range of watches all branded as Parnis. I may be slightly wrong in my thinking but I doubt it. As I said I think the sellers are as close to the manufacturer as we are likely to get. I remember a post were someone asked for sterile Parnis watches and the seller replied that he could supply them but only if a certain number were ordered I belive that in this case the seller would have just orderd x amount of unbranded watches from his supplier and acted as the middle man rarther than steralise already existing Parnis watches.


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah I tend to agree...it would seems more like someone, or "someones" places a bulk order with a manufacturer and just has Parnis put on the dial...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmm. That's interesting. I've been thinking of buying one. It looks like a little more research is in order before I do.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> Hmm. That's interesting. I've been thinking of buying one. It looks like a little more research is in order before I do.


Research what? Basically everything anyone knows about Parnis is collected on this forum ;-)


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

GuySie said:


> Research what? Basically everything anyone knows about Parnis is collected on this forum ;-)


He's actually right...a lot of people have done a lot of buying on this forum...so there are a lot ot 'test cases' here. You can pretty much find out which models have been consistently well built...and which ones are garbage by searching "Parnis" in the Affordables and Chinese Mech forums


----------



## balla (Jun 6, 2008)

Craig M and GuySie are right this forum is probably the best source for info on parnis watches by a country mile.
From my experience and research the lower grade parnis look to be the navtimer quartz homage as some have reported problems and the B&R 01 homage that appears to be truly awful by all accounts. From personal experience the IWC and radiomir homages are excellent and well worth the money they sell for the cases are very good and they mostly use higher grade movements like the ST3600 or the ST25.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

You want to watch WHAT?!?!?!?! :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart

Oh, right, sorry! (mis-read the the question)

BA - dum Tish!

Thank you, ladies and germs!


----------



## watchcat (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. especially thank you Balla.
No one knows who make Parnis. 
and where can buy Parnis. (except ebay)


----------



## balla (Jun 6, 2008)

watchcat said:


> Thanks guys. especially thank you Balla.
> No one knows who make Parnis.
> and where can buy Parnis. (except ebay)


Hi and Thanks, I have no idea what factories make watches branded as Parnis. You could try asking a seller that question they may tell you. I suspect they are actually made by several factories in china. If you want to buy parnis watches away from ebay try ...... watch [edit: link removed by moderator] or military time www.:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x.com I have purchased from both these sellers and they are reliable.


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

I love my parnis. I have a better strap on its way to me, but other than that - this is great value.


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

jason_recliner said:


> BA - dum Tish!
> 
> Thank you, ladies and germs!


I'm here all week....try the fish


----------



## watchcat (Jun 17, 2006)

balla said:


> Hi and Thanks, I have no idea what factories make watches branded as Parnis. You could try asking a seller that question they may tell you. I suspect they are actually made by several factories in china. If you want to buy parnis watches away from ebay try ...... watch [edit: link removed by moderator] or military time www.:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x.com I have purchased from both these sellers and they are reliable.


Thank you Balla. There're some seller who sells Parnis in ebay. I asked some of them. but they're just retailer. I think they don't want to their secret. it's possible to be other competitor in ebay.
I want to make my own watch from manufacturer.
Thank you for your information again.


----------



## andrelucena (Oct 8, 2008)

Got my Big Pilot Power Reserve from [edit: link removed by moderator]

Paid by PayPal and it took two weeks to arrive.

I'm very impressed with the value for the money I paid ($76).

Andre


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

andrelucena said:


> Got my Big Pilot Power Reserve...
> I'm very impressed with the value for the money I paid ($76).
> 
> Andre


Hey, Andre! Welcome to the Chinese Mechanical Watches forum from another Alberta guy! :-!

The Parnis Big Pilot is a cool looker...photos?? ;-)


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Just received my first Parnis ("Portuguese") this week. 

Been only two days but a big thumbs up so far.

|>


----------



## pasan (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm pretty happy with my two Parnis watches. They've both got major wrist presence and people notice them. Plus they keep pretty good time, in that they both lose the same amount of time every few days, using my adjusted G Shock DW-5600E as an index. The machining quality is top notch and the material used can rival most watches out there. If they bothered with proper water proofing, I'm pretty sure these watches would be up to par with most other affordable brand name automatics in the $150-$200 category.


----------



## moosejam (Apr 30, 2009)

Do the same crowd who make parnis also make marina militaire


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Hi. Just found this thread after I spotted someone selling a Parnis watch that looked just like a B&R. So, correct me if I'm wrong...it seems to me that Parnis and Marina Miltare have their own names on watches (which seem to be replicas) but don't call them replicas?? I've seen Parnis watches that look like U-Boat, Panerai and Bell and Ross. Do you think calling the watches "Parnis" is just the polite way of saying "replica"?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

mb2069 said:


> Hi. Just found this thread after I spotted someone selling a Parnis watch that looked just like a B&R. So, correct me if I'm wrong...it seems to me that Parnis and Marina Miltare have their own names on watches (which seem to be replicas) but don't call them replicas?? I've seen Parnis watches that look like U-Boat, Panerai and Bell and Ross. Do you think calling the watches "Parnis" is just the polite way of saying "replica"?


All parnis watches are homages of the ones you mentioned, not replicas as there are no branding of the original on which they are based upon, marina militare is a trademark of panerai watches, i wouldn't touch one of them as i think it crosses the line between homage & replica.

chico


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Read this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/buying-parnis-read-first-798342-3.html


----------

